# IFA advice in Singapore



## scottsingapore (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi there,

Hi have just retired to Singapore and and am looking to build up my retirement investment portfolio.

I am particularly interested in alternative investments in the carbon market...

Please can anyone recommend some good independant financial advisors to assist me with this?

Many thanks,

Scott


----------

